# Vacation to Canada



## gonefishing (May 21, 2017)

Look out the fish is coming to Canada!
Planning a trip to Victoria B.C. I do have a great uncle in the area I intend on visiting, most of my family is from the East Coast.  My question, what is worth seeing and doing vs a tourist trap? What areas do I stay out of? I would love to meet some EMS people while visiting and would be willing to do a patch trade or buy a tshirt etc.  In do time by next year I intend to visit my family on the east coast side of Canada. Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (May 21, 2017)

https://www.capbridge.com/

I would personally give the EMS stuff a break. You're on vacation for chrissake!


----------



## gonefishing (May 21, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> https://www.capbridge.com/
> 
> I would personally give the EMS stuff a break. You're on vacation for chrissake!


Wife doesn't do suspension bridges lol shes deathly afraid but can do rollercoasters.  Win some lose some.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 21, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> https://www.capbridge.com/
> 
> I would personally give the EMS stuff a break. You're on vacation for chrissake!


There is no time for a break when you save life's on a daily basis


----------



## gonefishing (May 21, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> There is no time for a break when you save life's on a daily basis


 last time I went on a short trip to frisco somebody had an emergency in front of my wife and I.  We can never escape.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 21, 2017)

From what I have heard to really experience Canada you must go to a hockey game and then go to Tim Hortans and drink some maple syrup


----------



## gonefishing (May 21, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> From what I have heard to really experience Canada you must go to a hockey game and then go to Tim Hortans and drink some maple syrup


LOL! Timis is legendary.  My dad speaks highly of their nuclear coffee.  I'm first gen American for his side so im eager to try it.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## akflightmedic (May 21, 2017)

Been there twice, still is my kid's TOP fav place to visit!!

And we all love this...  https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...onal_District_Vancouver_Island_British_C.html


----------



## FLMedic311 (May 21, 2017)

If you at any point come across to the mainland let me know.  I live just East in Mt. Vernon, I work in King county and would be happy to grab a bite/drink chat and trade a patch!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 21, 2017)

If you go to Victoria, high tea at The Empress hote is a must. Great food in Vancouver. We went to Vancouver pretty often when I lived in Seattle.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 21, 2017)

I don't have any advice but I'm envious. Drove though part of western Canada in the mid-90's when I left the military in AK and was moving back to the east coast. Have always wanted to go skiing at Whistler and spend some time in Calgary and Vancouver.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 21, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> From what I have heard to really experience Canada you must go to a hockey game and then go to Tim Hortans and drink some maple syrup


I can vouch for Tim Horton's coffee. They were all over western NYS by the time I left there, and it's one of the few things I miss about NY.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 21, 2017)

Remi said:


> I can vouch for Tim Horton's coffee. They were all over western NYS by the time I left there, and it's one of the few things I miss about NY.



I lived in Buffalo for a bit, miss Tim's too!

Any suggestions for sites in Montreal and Quebec City, folks? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkMedic (May 21, 2017)

Take a side trip to Haida Gwai.


----------



## gonefishing (May 21, 2017)

FLMedic311 said:


> If you at any point come across to the mainland let me know.  I live just East in Mt. Vernon, I work in King county and would be happy to grab a bite/drink chat and trade a patch!


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (May 21, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> If you go to Victoria, high tea at The Empress hote is a must. Great food in Vancouver. We went to Vancouver pretty often when I lived in Seattle.


Yes! I actually looked into High Tea! 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (May 21, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Tim Hortans



This is a must from what I've heard from others who have gone to Canada.

Edit: something about timbits and a double-double?


----------



## agregularguy (May 21, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I lived in Buffalo for a bit, miss Tim's too!
> 
> Any suggestions for sites in Montreal and Quebec City, folks?
> 
> ...



Went to Montreal this summer, I really loved walking around the Old Port area. Don't remember the name of it, but there was a place that had some reallyyyyy good beers there. 
Other than that, walking around the old Olympic complex was pretty neat, the views from the top of Mount Royal can be pretty. My girlfriend at the time also loved the botanical gardens.


----------



## cprted (May 22, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> This is a must from what I've heard from others who have gone to Canada.
> 
> Edit: something about timbits and a double-double?


Sure, if you like terrible coffee and mass produced doughnuts ... lol ... but whatever floats your boat ... Timmies is a national institution ... I suppose ... 

Victoria is a gorgeous place to visit. Downtown, Chinatown, and the Inner Harbour and full of things to see, good eats, street musicians, including Darth Vader playing the violin ... can't make this stuff up.  




The Empress has been mentioned, the Provincial Legislature is also right on the water and offers public tours in the summer. The Royal BC Museum, Miniature World, the Wax Museum, etc all staples of Victoria. Around town, Mt Tolmie offers great views and Beacon Hill Park are lovely.  A little more removed from the city, I quite like Witty's Lagoon: Nice trails through the woods and around the water.


----------



## Flying (May 22, 2017)

If you're willing to drive out, the area just north to the comox valley has beautiful land. As for touristy stuff, eat poutine, don't bother with nanaimo, and visit a First Nations preserve.


----------



## gonefishing (May 22, 2017)

Flying said:


> If you're willing to drive out, the area just north to the comox valley has beautiful land. As for touristy stuff, eat poutine, don't bother with nanaimo, and visit a First Nations preserve.


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2017)

Oh yeah. Miniature world. That was cool for the nerd/kid in me. The BC Museum was also really good. 

We took a trolley type tour. We could just hop on and hop off at will.


----------



## CWATT (May 22, 2017)

I'd drive up to Torino and go wale watching, surfing, and beach combing.  It's a little over 4hrs drive through the mountains, but its beautiful up that way.  For reference, the first two seasons of History Channel's 'Alone' was filmed just north of there.


----------



## CWATT (May 23, 2017)

CWATT said:


> I'd drive up to Torino...



Just realized Tofino got autocorrected.


----------



## Stephanie Harmon (Nov 2, 2017)

Check out Campbell River. But here are some of the activities and places you can consider on your next trip to CA. tourismvancouver . com/activities/boating-fishing/fishing-hot-spots/


----------



## Emily Starton (Dec 4, 2017)

Victoria BC? Definitely, the sightseeing tour is the best option.  Hope you have fun in your trip!


----------

